# Who are these women?



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe it's because I just can't relate, but I have to ask after NY Rep. Weiner admitted to having online relationships with six different women over three years. While I have no doubt that there really are women who use the internet to pursue flirty or sexy conversations with strangers, it just seems absolutely ridiculous to me. And creepy.

If I were single, lonely, amorous, and online I would likely go for online porn waaaaaay before I send sexy texts/images to strange men.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Online relationships, for some, are exciting and much easier than real-life, face-to-face relationships.

These people don't really know you. They know the you that you project to them on-line. They don't know your real thoughts, how you are in the morning, what your hang-ups are, etc. They just know the fantasy you that you project - so there are no judgments, no recriminations, nothing - they respond to the fantasy. It's like a game with all winners and no losers. You never meet face-to-face so there's no chance of them seeing the real you and then judging you for your faults.

So it's like having a fantasy with real-life people - but still in the fantasy-world you've built around yourself.

I don't get it either, but hey - different strokes.


----------



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

I understand the perceived anonymous, fantasy aspect. I just can't get my head beyond the creep factor. Maybe I've formed too strong a stereotype (or watched too many movies) of the type of men who would be on the other end, their motivations, and that they'd somehow be able to track me down.

And honestly, I'd find this type of relationship more frustrating than fulfilling even if it was positively harmless. If I'm feeling lonely and frisky, I'm going to spend a little time getting to know someone first, then take it all the way if we're both good with it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

jenis said:


> I understand the perceived anonymous, fantasy aspect. I just can't get my head beyond the creep factor. Maybe I've formed too strong a stereotype (or watched too many movies) of the type of men who would be on the other end, their motivations, and that they'd somehow be able to track me down.
> 
> And honestly, I'd find this type of relationship more frustrating than fulfilling even if it was positively harmless. If I'm feeling lonely and frisky, I'm going to spend a little time getting to know someone first, then take it all the way if we're both good with it.


did you see basic insinct or fatal attraction?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

One of them we know is famous porn acress Ginger Lee
Anthony Weiner Emailed With Porn Star, Asked Her To Lie To Press


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

It's OK, he's a liberal. They can sell crack, have affairs, do whatever they want and it's all OK... Now, were he a conservative we would have to nail him to the cross! 

Seriously though, one of the things I never understand is the women that stay with them? I mean if I sent a pic of my weiner  to someone, my wife would be gone...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You know what they say about politics. Never let them find a dead girl or a live boy in your bed.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I just love that his last name is Weiner. And he had a picture saying "ME" with an arrow pointing up at him and denied it was him. LOL. Apparently he and his wife just got married last July. Not even a year. How romantic!


----------



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> did you see basic insinct or fatal attraction?


Yes.... I should have said this goes for both sexes! Stalking (deviant motivations, etc) are certainly equal opportunity behaviors.


----------



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> .....Seriously though, one of the things I never understand is the women that stay with them?.......


IMO, it's either love blinding them, their own insecurities or lack of self worth. or the delusion that their man will change and things will get better.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Well in my cynical opinion it's about the power and money that the person typically holds. 

For love I can understand a one-time slip but when you have several, sometimes years of it going on, I'm sorry, I can't hardly believe it is for love.


----------



## wemogirl (May 31, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> *Well in my cynical opinion it's about the power and money that the person typically holds. *
> 
> For love I can understand a one-time slip but when you have several, sometimes years of it going on, I'm sorry, I can't hardly believe it is for love.


:iagree: And it's probably the same reason they think they can get away with it in the first place.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> It's like a game with all winners and no losers.


I beg to differ!


----------

